# 1DX Mark II having issues with the Sigma 50 1.4 Art lens



## KiagiJ (May 20, 2016)

Hi, my Sigma 50 1.4 art lens focuses perfectly through the viewfinder on my 6D, then when I put it on my 1DX2 it doesn't focus properly at any focus points (except the middle point once in a while), almost all pics have the chosen focal point blurry as its out of the depth of field (at 1.4), as it missed. I first tested my new 1dx2 only with it and was worried my camera was faulty but luckily all my canon glass works perfectly with it as with my 6d so it's just the third party sigma lens having issues. Does anyone have any suggestions to fix this? Should I manually do that af micro adjustment thing for it? Does that work on third party glass via the camera body and will it remember adjustments in body for an unknown lens or does that only work with canon lenses, to remember settings? Perhaps I need that sigma dock thing instead. The thing is, I want to still use my 6D for certain gigs so if adjustments stay set in the lens it'll actually throw it off working on the 6d perhaps, as its all good now. Live view shooting is pretty excellent on the 1dx2 though so maybe I'll have to only use that with the sigma, that way both cameras can use the lens without constant adjustments for each or somin when switching back n forth. I would prefer to use the viewfinder on the 1dx2 tho

I've never made af adjustments so I apologize for any technical inaccuracies I might've said 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 20, 2016)

Try turning off Peripheral Illum Corr under Menu 1 > 5 > 1


----------



## YuengLinger (May 20, 2016)

I hope that Canon would not be intentionally impairing AF with the Sigma 50mm Art UNLESSS they have a new ef 50mm 1.2 L (II) very close to release!


----------



## KiagiJ (May 20, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Try turning off Peripheral Illum Corr under Menu 1 > 5 > 1



Thanks  I tried that after reading your news story and turned off all other corrections but still misses focus on all outer points :/ middle point ok half the time


----------



## Viggo (May 20, 2016)

KiagiJ said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Try turning off Peripheral Illum Corr under Menu 1 > 5 > 1
> ...



Exactly why I tried and also sold off all my FIVE Art lenses, same issue, was never resolved.


----------



## KiagiJ (May 20, 2016)

Oh

It's just strange it works fine with my 6d


----------



## Viggo (May 20, 2016)

KiagiJ said:


> Oh
> 
> It's just strange it works fine with my 6d



I know, most of them were okay on my wife's 6d as well...


----------



## retroreflection (May 20, 2016)

Just speculating, start with facts:
The 1DXii has a new and improved autofocus system. 
Your Sigma lens predates the release of the 1DXii.
Autofocus lenses also contribute some calculation and control to the outcome (they have firmware).

I infer that the Sigma doesn't know how to interact with the 1DXii. Sigma might be able to fix it with a firmware update.


----------



## Mikehit (May 20, 2016)

retroreflection said:


> Just speculating, start with facts:
> The 1DXii has a new and improved autofocus system.
> Your Sigma lens predates the release of the 1DXii.
> Autofocus lenses also contribute some calculation and control to the outcome (they have firmware).
> ...



This has been reported with some previous generations of Canon camera. 
Third-party manufacturers have to reverse engineer the AF algorithms and every now and again the camera manufacturer's algorithms take a significant leap that leaves the third party lens confused.
Sometimes the lens manufacturer can correct with a firmware update, sometimes the lens is so old that the software cannot be reconfigured and you have to buy a new lens. Art lenses are relatively new so I suspect you will need to wait for an firmware update.


----------



## KiagiJ (May 20, 2016)

Great, I did think of that possibility, hopefully a firmware update will come!


----------



## Besisika (May 20, 2016)

Me too, I have issue with my Tamron 15-30mm. It focuses well with viewfinder but doesn't focus at all with video mode. I am refraining from buying the 45mm for now until I hear some fix out. My 35 art is working perfectly (except the PI of course).


----------



## Mancubus (May 21, 2016)

This is why I'm never buying another "junk brand" (as Ken Rockwell describes) again. Had my Sigma 17-50mm that had the same focus incompatibility (and TOTAL lack of response from Sigma) when I moved from my 70D to a 7D2. 

Got rid of it and I'm never buying another non-canon lens. 

It doesn't matter how sharp they are if they're going to fail me on the next generation.


----------



## Eldar (May 21, 2016)

As some may remember, I have a not very enthusiastic relationship with the Art lenses (35 and 50) and I have been through a few. But my latest copy of the 50 Art has performed consistently well on my 1DX, 5DIII and 5DSR. 

Yesterday I tried it on the 1DX-II for the first time and noticed exactly the same problems I have seen previously. I tried to do a manual AFMA (FoCal does not support the 1DXII yet), but it was impossible, due to inconsistent focus. I then walked around indoors and outdoors, shooting objects at various distances and in various lighting, using various AF modes and points. My hit rate is less than 50%. I did the same on the 5DSR and it was back to good performance. But I cannot have lenses where achieving focus is a random thing. So, this was my last Sigma and most likely also my last third party lens (that does not include the fabulous Zeiss lenses though).


----------



## KiagiJ (May 21, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Yesterday I tried it on the 1DX-II for the first time and noticed exactly the same problems I have seen previously. I tried to do a manual AFMA (FoCal does not support the 1DXII yet), but it was impossible, due to inconsistent focus. I then walked around indoors and outdoors, shooting objects at various distances and in various lighting, using various AF modes and points. My hit rate is less than 50%. I did the same on the 5DSR and it was back to good performance. But I cannot have lenses where achieving focus is a random thing. So, this was my last Sigma and most likely also my last third party lens (that does not include the fabulous Zeiss lenses though).



I did contact sigma and they told me it's the first they've heard about it and recommended micro adjusting, but seeing as u tried that with nowhere near 100% success it seems potentially useless trying. I do want the best tool for the job and I feel this is the best 50mm as its sharper than the canon 1.2. So, I'll just have to only shoot it in liveview to get almost every shot in focus using the sensor. I'd prefer the viewfinder but luckily the lcd focusing is amazing and quick and works great in low light on the 1dx2 so it's not the end of the world. One day hopefully canon will update their 50 1.2 and then I'll get that probably. Until then the 50 art on live view is still the best 50mm tool


----------



## haupt (May 21, 2016)

Eldar said:


> As some may remember, I have a not very enthusiastic relationship with the Art lenses (35 and 50) and I have been through a few. But my latest copy of the 50 Art has performed consistently well on my 1DX, 5DIII and 5DSR.
> 
> Yesterday I tried it on the 1DX-II for the first time and noticed exactly the same problems I have seen previously. I tried to do a manual AFMA (FoCal does not support the 1DXII yet), but it was impossible, due to inconsistent focus. I then walked around indoors and outdoors, shooting objects at various distances and in various lighting, using various AF modes and points. My hit rate is less than 50%. I did the same on the 5DSR and it was back to good performance. But I cannot have lenses where achieving focus is a random thing. So, this was my last Sigma and most likely also my last third party lens (that does not include the fabulous Zeiss lenses though).



Well of course Zeiss is very consistent at 0% AF


----------



## Eldar (May 21, 2016)

KiagiJ said:


> ...
> Until then the 50 art on live view is still the best 50mm tool


The 50 Art provides very good optical performance for the money. But from a manual focus perspective, it is far from the best tool. The Zeiss lenses provide manual focus capabilities in a totally different league. Try an Otus and you´ll see my point.


----------



## KiagiJ (May 21, 2016)

Eldar said:


> KiagiJ said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Well sure I've heard the Otus is the best ever optically, although I was being technically accurate as the Otus is 55mm hehe  and this post is kinda about autofocus accuracy originally which the Otus isn't a contender as its manual


----------



## KiagiJ (May 22, 2016)

Well, thanks guys, I did some micro adjusting and it seems I can at least use the viewfinder for anything 3ft or further away (as center and outer points are at different accuracies so can't all be in equally the same close up, further away creates a larger depth of field to compensate and help all points work). I'll use live view for close up stuff. I guess I asked initially as it didn't make sense to me the lens would be out when working fine on my other camera


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (May 23, 2016)

Here's the error message I'm getting with my next 1DX MII. I've used a Sigma Art 24 and a Canon 135 F2 and I keep getting this message. I'm set up to record RAW files on the CFast card. These files copy through Explorer but show up as "missing" when I try to open them in Photoshop through DPP 4.

I thought I'd formatted the CFast card when I got it but maybe not--could this be a reason? I don't want to reformat the card until I get home and try using the USB cable method of transferring the files.

Any help would be appreciated. (Please be nice if it's a simple error a moron should be able to solve  )


----------



## saimena (Jun 17, 2016)

I have the same problem. The peripheral points have an important front-focus, but the central point works fine. Sigma told me that it was normal with this apertures... But it's not normal if it works fine on a 6D...


----------



## KiagiJ (Jul 19, 2016)

saimena said:


> I have the same problem. The peripheral points have an important front-focus, but the central point works fine. Sigma told me that it was normal with this apertures... But it's not normal if it works fine on a 6D...



Oh glad to see I'm not the only one  yeah it sucks, I've ended up using live view entirely with it now ugh. It's pretty awkward on a quick changing candid event environment but I'm getting the hang of it, only because the 1dx2 has great live view shooting, quick and responsive, I touch focus with my left hand and shoot quick with my right. Hopefully they'll fix it one day for viewfinder use or canon will release a better 50mm I can use instead


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 19, 2016)

saimena said:


> I have the same problem. The peripheral points have an important front-focus, but the central point works fine. Sigma told me that it was normal with this apertures... But it's not normal if it works fine on a 6D...



It's also not normal if it works fine with a canon 50mm f1.4...oh and I lost my trust in Sigma products over 5 years ago. Thank you for confirming that my lack of brand trust in Sigma is warranted.


----------

